# Broken Plastic Toilet Flange



## ClayS (Jan 21, 2009)

Does any one know to remove a broken plastic toilet flange? 

Thanks

Clay


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

There's no way to remove it unless you can access the underside. They're glued in to the 3" PVC or ABS pipe beneath the floor, not threaded or anything like that. If replacement isn't an option because of lack of access, you can buy toilet flange repair kits at most home centers and plumbing supply stores.


----------



## LoKo498 (Jan 20, 2009)

If it needs to be removed you can use a sawzall & saw down into the flange but dont go through the pvc, make another cut a few inches away & then chip out the small section. Then you would try to pry it off the pvc from the inside.
They do sell a drill bit to drill it out, I cant think of the name right now.
If those dont work, use a 4inch & glue it over the 3inch after you cut away much of the 3inch flange.
Hope that helps.


----------



## USP45 (Dec 14, 2007)

Get an inside pipe cutter. They fit into a drill. Reach down and cut the pipe off 4 to 6" down from the top of the old pipe that is sticking into the flange. Pull out old pipe with the flange stuck to it. Prime the pipe and a coupling, apply glue and slide the coupling over the cut off pipe. Next place the flange flat on the floor in the hole, measure the length of pipe needed, cut pipe, prime and glue into coupling, then prime and glue the flange on making sure that the holes needed to secure the toilet are paralell to the wall.

Done. And much more secure than a repair flange. Repair flanges are ok, but try to replace the pipe when possible.


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

done that before USP45. best way to do it !


----------



## zosoplumber (Nov 21, 2008)

The inside pipe cutter will only work if you have enough pipe from the hub of the flange to the hub of the 90. You should find out first what kind of flange it is, it could be one that either slips into 4" pipe or over 3" pipe, if it slips into a 4" drain then cutting top of flange of and notching the fitting without going through the actual drain pipe, like what was mentioned before, or if it is slipping over 3" pipe and you do have enough pipe to add a new fitting the the inside pipe shooter(cutter) will work.
And if its a off-set flange, then its a whole new set of problems.:laughing:


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

It is always best to remove and replace the pipe and flange. Problem is, it is not always possible, especially if you are on a slab. Slabs also present a problem with doing any cutting on the pipe or flange and trying to break loose a glued connection. You may find youself with a broken or cracked pipe, below grade. Most Home Centers sell repair flanges such as Super Flange or two piece repair kits. Just make sure you secure these to the floor.


----------

